# Why do artisan love rationals?



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

In the Tieger and Barron study, artisans had higher marriage satisfaction with rationals than any other type. The satisfaction of the combination was second only to SJ + SJ romance. It seems like an odd pairing. I'd like to hear from the perspective of an artisan why you love the rationals?


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)

they are interesting ppl and different
so why not?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mark R said:


> In the Tieger and Barron study, artisans had higher marriage satisfaction with rationals than any other type. The satisfaction of the combination was second only to SJ + SJ romance. It seems like an odd pairing. I'd like to hear from the perspective of an artisan why you love the rationals?


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Their brain is cool


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

As an NT, I have a hypothesis (how shocking). SPs like novelty and NTs are nerdy weirdos with eclectic interests, hence novel in strange ways. Just when they think an NT might be normal, we open our mouths and out pops something outlandish which can make SPs laugh, whether we intended to be funny or not. 😄

SFPs share all four primary functions with NTJs but in different order, so there's sufficient familiarity but with a twist.

STPs share Ti and Fe with NTPs so their decision making processes might resonate familar, albeit with sufficient twist to potentially intrigue the more open minded STPs. For the less open-minded STPs, this twist might be cause for recurring clash.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Does anyone know of any good romance movie between an SP and an NT?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't. You'll have to look up "opposites attract" movies. 









When Sensors and Intuitives Fall in Love - A Guide for a Thriving Relationship


“I’m an ENFP in love with an ISFJ, will it work out?” “I’m an ENTJ and I’ve fallen for an ESFP, can you write a blog post on this?” When I check my email every day, the majority of my messages are filled with questions about compatibility between different Myers-Briggs® types. People want the...



www.psychologyjunkie.com


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Mark R said:


> Does anyone know of any good romance movie between an SP and an NT?


Maybe you should begin with the question of 'Does anyone know of any romance movies with NTs in them?'.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Myers-Briggs Types as Romantic Comedies - Society19


Romantic comedies are the best, but there are just so many out there that you don't know how to choose. Don't worry, I've got you covered, and based on your Myers-Briggs type, too!




www.society19.com













The 100: The Most Compatible MBTI® Couples


The 100 is filled with interesting couples, but do they make sense according to the MBTI®?




screenrant.com













MBTI couples in movies--- for fun.


ENTP (male) and ENFP (female)




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

I have to admit, I've really done a disservice to artisans in the past. They were always the girls in high school who would like me a lot more than I realized. I couldn't figure out why they loved me so much so I would doubt their love. I dated a university senior who was an artisan when I was in grad school. She wanted to marry me and I analyzed everything too much. 30 years later, I feel terrible.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

mia-me said:


> Maybe you should begin with the question of 'Does anyone know of any romance movies with NTs in them?'.


ENTP's are quite popular as romantic leads. Hugh Grant comes to mind, but I can't recall who he is paired with. Anne of Green Gables is an INFP paired with an ENTP.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Mark R said:


> ENTP's are quite popular as romantic leads. Hugh Grant comes to mind, but I can't recall who he is paired with. Anne of Green Gables is an INFP paired with an ENTP.


I think the trope of two main characters crossing their paths along the length of movie is the reason why. People who actually seek for romance movies seem to enjoy that anticipation of "when will they notice each other's feeling?" The misunderstanding is the most convenient trope for making good romance stories since Jane Austen succeded with Pride and Prejudice... And making NT types' 'arrogant' atttitude - pretty much only to other main character's eyes - as a seed to conflict is actually the most convenient way to write the scenario. Also the artisans and XNFPs are prone to receiving wrong first impression, i think. It's so easy to push wrong buttons in those types' head unintentionally. (At least in romance movies)


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Mark R said:


> ENTP's are quite popular as romantic leads. Hugh Grant comes to mind, but I can't recall who he is paired with. Anne of Green Gables is an INFP paired with an ENTP.


Hugh Grant is an entp but he doesn't necessarily play entp roles. The only romantic movie I can think of with an NT is Pride and Prejudice, Mr. Darcy, although it's arguable whether he's an INTJ or an ISTJ.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

They do hypothetical bullshit which is very reassuring given most people only do actual bullshit.


----------

